# How to harvest royal jelly



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

From queen cells, before they are capped. The details on this can vary widely. One partial method: carefully remove the larvae, first; replace with a newly grafted larva after harvesting the RJ, etc.


----------

